# How do I get into the chat room--Java issues



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Every time I try to enter the chat room, I get the gray screen telling me that my plug-ins are vulnerable. It tells me to update my plug-ins, which was done. If I click on "activate plug-ins," I'm immediately taken to the Java download page where the update download link is located. However, I already have that version installed. I'm going in circles here!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...Sorry to say that it would not be an issue with our site, but seems to be a instal issue on your browser. If you have another browser, just for kicks, try that one.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've tried Firefox, Chrome, & IE. The problem exists on all 3, unfortunately. I've tried every "recommended" fix I could find, but no luck. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Although I don't use the Chat room often, I also can't get into it right now.

I've tried the same three browsers LV did. All said I need Java.

I went to install Java (watch out you don't also install Ask.com unless you want too), and got a pop-up that said I already have Java installed. Installed anyway. Restarted computer. 

Still the same problems.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You have the worst computer luck. 

Loaded fine just now.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I unfortunately have to support Java at work and about 1 out of 20 I will have to completely uninstall Java and then reinstall to get it to work.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Although I don't use the Chat room often, I also can't get into it right now.

I've tried the same three browsers LV did. All said I need Java.

I went to install Java (watch out you don't also install Ask.com unless you want too), and got a pop-up that said I already have Java installed. Installed anyway. Restarted computer. 

Still the same problems.


Ditto



Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oddly enough, Safari lets me into Chat, but Chrome doesn't, and it's been that way for six months or so.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are any of you (the ones having problems) running any kind of script blockers? Also do you have Java enabled in your browsers?

I can't speak to the PC side... but on the Mac the more recent Java will become disabled if you haven't used it in a while and then you have to go enable it again.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

To answer your questions, no & yes. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was just in chat... it asked me if I wanted to run the "AddonChat" Java app... I've been in chat before today, though it would have been with earlier Firefox than I'm on now... I haven't been in the chat room for a while... but clicking "Yes" to allow that AddonChat app to run allowed me in the chat just fine... though I was talking to myself in there.

I wonder if that is related to your problem... if you're not getting the prompt to ask you to allow that particular Java app.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm getting a prompt, and I'm clicking on the update and activate links, but that did nothing. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm running Firefox 24 (still in beta I believe) so I can't be sure my results reflect yours. Also I'm on an iMac under OSX Mountain Lion 10.8.4... What version of Firefox are you running?

I do know that my Firefox is behaving differently now than it used to... seems like some more enhanced security stuff... I have had a few sites load slower than usual, but nothing has stopped working for me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm running version 24 as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What version of Java are you running? I believe I am on the latest Java 7 update 25.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I am as well. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am literally out of ideas. Chat works for me... and it sounds like you don't have a different configuration than I do.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I still can't get my desktop to allow me to get into the Chat room. So I fired up my work laptop (PC using IE).

Got the attached pop-up (which I haven't on my desktop PC). Ran the add-on and now Chat works.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

trh, that is exactly what happened to me... I think for some reason this is not happening for Vader and obviously you when you were on your desktop.

I noticed that Firefox 24 beta has removed the preferences settings for Java (at least on the Mac version) so it looks like you have to enable Java through the control panel applet. I'm wondering if that is where the problem is for you. I am beginning to think it isn't a browser issue but rather a Java configuration issue.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Tonight I'll try to manually install the AddOnChat on my PC. Not sure why I got that pop up on my laptop but not my PC. Same version of IE on both.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Got Chat working on my desktop (IE, FireFox and Chrome).

Had to go to the Control Panel on my PC. In the Control Panel Search box, typed "*JAVA"*. Opened Java which brought up the Java Control Panel.

Under the Security Tab, had to check *"Enable Java content in the browser."* Then *Apply*.

After I did that, I had to open all three browsers and go into Chat. All three asked to to enable the ChatAddOn.

So Stewart was spot-on (nothing new there): this is a Java Configuration issue.

I'm just not sure what changed from last week when I was able to get into the Chat room. .


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm in.

:joy: :joy: :joy:

:dance07: :dance07: :dance07:

But I'm all by myself. :shrug:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Good work... I too don't know what changed unless it was a recent update to something else that forced a new update/download of that AddonChat applet. I know I hadn't been in chat for a while, so I got prompted to download that and I know I had been in chat before without seeing that... but unlike you guys, mine just worked the first time.

I was beginning to have deja vu, though... because some of what you guys were describing was similar to what I went through months ago when there was a Java 7 update that didn't install correctly and it was a pain to uninstall and re-install to get things working again because in the process I had lost my control panel Java applet so I had no way to configure anything!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Did something change with the chat Friday night? I tried to get into it on my IOS devices and it says the mobile version wasn't enabled for this account?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> Did something change with the chat Friday night? I tried to get into it on my IOS devices and it says the mobile version wasn't enabled for this account?


Ditto.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Saw several similar reports in chat, from those who came on via lap or desktop.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

Could not get into chat for this weekend on my ipad. Kept getting "mobile access is not authorized on the account". Neither the DBStalk app or safari would allow me entry.


----------

